# Anyone here planning to take PE machine design in April 2018



## Engineer_562 (Nov 1, 2017)

hello Engineers,

Please let me know if someone is taking PE machine design in April? Or if there is any group?

We can discuss and prepare together to do better in the exam.

thanks


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm having a hard time deciding which to take, as my job (natural gas reciprocating compression) consists of both MDM and TFS subjects, but I do plan to sit for the exam in April 2018. I feel like I'm pretty even keeled on both subjects. If I decide to go the MDM route, I'll follow up with you. I plan to take the Testmasters course in March as well. I've taken it for the FE and found it was pretty helpful in helping me stay on a routine. My company pays for it as well, so that helps.


----------



## sbrookef (Nov 2, 2017)

I'll be taking it again if I failed this October... I'll find out in December!


----------



## andy10889 (Nov 2, 2017)

Mech_Engineer said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding which to take, as my job (natural gas reciprocating compression) consists of both MDM and TFS subjects, but I do plan to sit for the exam in April 2018. I feel like I'm pretty even keeled on both subjects. If I decide to go the MDM route, I'll follow up with you. I plan to take the Testmasters course in March as well. I've taken it for the FE and found it was pretty helpful in helping me stay on a routine. My company pays for it as well, so that helps.


If you go MDM I have both the practice test from NCEES. 2016 and 2011 (?) for sale (both written in)


----------



## SacMe24 (Dec 4, 2017)

Engineer_562 said:


> hello Engineers,
> 
> Please let me know if someone is taking PE machine design in April? Or if there is any group?
> 
> ...


Hello there... well I just found out I failed MDM again so, I may be taking again in April '18... haven't decided yet.


----------



## Mech_Engineer (Dec 5, 2017)

Jvanoye,

If you don't mind, do you have any feedback on focus areas? I understand you can't disclose details, but were there any particular areas you felt you've could of focused more on? Was there a balance of machine design and materials, or did it appear to be heavier on one topic than the other? I'm taking the Testmasters course in March as it helped me with the FE exam. I've also had good feedback from some who've taken it in prep for the PE as well. I want to start chipping away at the material now so that I can do a thorough review prior to the exam.


----------



## sbrookef (Dec 5, 2017)

I passed MDM this October 2017! I have PDFs of material I found useful that I'm happy to share in a secure file transfer -- google drive? Other methods? You'd then print it out and put it in a binder.


----------



## SacMe24 (Dec 5, 2017)

Mech_Engineer said:


> Jvanoye,
> 
> If you don't mind, do you have any feedback on focus areas? I understand you can't disclose details, but were there any particular areas you felt you've could of focused more on? Was there a balance of machine design and materials, or did it appear to be heavier on one topic than the other? I'm taking the Testmasters course in March as it helped me with the FE exam. I've also had good feedback from some who've taken it in prep for the PE as well. I want to start chipping away at the material now so that I can do a thorough review prior to the exam.


Hello,

Below is a snapshot of my diagnostic report, the highlighted areas are the ones I feel I need to focus on, unfortunately, with the exception of Economics and Material Properties, MERM doesn't seem to be of much help with these subjects. Correlate these focus areas to the exam outline that NCEES puts out for MDM and you'll see what I mean:




Neither PPI nor Dr. Tom were of much help in these areas either. I need to pick up 6-8 more points for the next round and not quite sure what area would be of most benefit to me, I welcome any comments you or others may have. The column on the far right shows the change from last time.

Good luck in April !


----------



## andy10889 (Dec 6, 2017)

I failed the MDM with a 49/80 back in April. Keep going!

I had to change to HVAC to finally pass.


----------



## birdboatboy (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm planning to take the Machine Design and Materials in April 2018. I just studied for and passed the FE a few weeks ago, so I should have a good foundation going in since I've been out of school for 11 years.

Sbookref, I'll send you a PM about your PDF materials, thanks.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf (Dec 6, 2017)

jvanoye said:


> Hello,
> 
> Below is a snapshot of my diagnostic report, the highlighted areas are the ones I feel I need to focus on, unfortunately, with the exception of Economics and Material Properties, MERM doesn't seem to be of much help with these subjects. Correlate these focus areas to the exam outline that NCEES puts out for MDM and you'll see what I mean:
> 
> ...


It looks like you could pick up all eight points in Mechanical Components: is there a reason you haven't decided to focus there for your future studying? I found that Shigley was an invaluable resource for these types of problems, especially when I was studying. While I had a passing understanding of gears etc. from college, I couldn't remember everything that I needed to know in order to answer questions in 6 minutes or less. By studying basics in Shigley (such as what an involute is - while this isn't tested directly the background knowledge helped) I felt more comfortable going into these types of questions. There's also a good chapter on Welding in Shigley that does a good job breaking down welding callouts, which I found useful in studying as well as on the test. Finally, the info in Shigley on journal bearings and bearings in general was a necessary supplement (for me) to what is found in MERM. Bottom line: without Shigley I'm not sure that I would have passed.

I think spending some time learning Geometric Dimensioning and Tolerancing (GD&amp;T) can help with the Basic Engineering Practice stuff, as well as spending some time doing stack-up analysis on engineering drawings. This is usually pretty fun to do, and if you can get away with doing this at work so much the better.


----------



## SacMe24 (Dec 6, 2017)

ezzieyguywuf said:


> It looks like you could pick up all eight points in Mechanical Components: is there a reason you haven't decided to focus there for your future studying? I found that Shigley was an invaluable resource for these types of problems, especially when I was studying. While I had a passing understanding of gears etc. from college, I couldn't remember everything that I needed to know in order to answer questions in 6 minutes or less. By studying basics in Shigley (such as what an involute is - while this isn't tested directly the background knowledge helped) I felt more comfortable going into these types of questions. There's also a good chapter on Welding in Shigley that does a good job breaking down welding callouts, which I found useful in studying as well as on the test. Finally, the info in Shigley on journal bearings and bearings in general was a necessary supplement (for me) to what is found in MERM. Bottom line: without Shigley I'm not sure that I would have passed.
> 
> I think spending some time learning Geometric Dimensioning and Tolerancing (GD&amp;T) can help with the Basic Engineering Practice stuff, as well as spending some time doing stack-up analysis on engineering drawings. This is usually pretty fun to do, and if you can get away with doing this at work so much the better.


Hello ezzie...I think you're on point. Rather than spending a lot of time on the peripheral stuff, I need to focus on the "meat and potatoes" of the exam. I will definitely spend more time looking through Shigley's to strengthen my knowledge of mechanical components.

With respect to GD&amp;T, is there a guide you can recommend?

Regards,

JV


----------



## SacMe24 (Dec 6, 2017)

sbrookef said:


> I passed MDM this October 2017! I have PDFs of material I found useful that I'm happy to share in a secure file transfer -- google drive? Other methods? You'd then print it out and put it in a binder.


Thanks for the offer sbrookef!!... I will set up a Google drive location and will contact you separately.


----------



## ezzieyguywuf (Dec 7, 2017)

jvanoye said:


> Hello ezzie...I think you're on point. Rather than spending a lot of time on the peripheral stuff, I need to focus on the "meat and potatoes" of the exam. I will definitely spend more time looking through Shigley's to strengthen my knowledge of mechanical components.
> 
> With respect to GD&amp;T, is there a guide you can recommend?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't know of any good freely available guides as I have never had a need for one. In my first job out of college my manager tasked me with setting up a training for myself and the rest of the engineering team, so I worked with a company to do a 1-day training for all of us. It was extremely helpful. Perhaps you can find a similar class/training local to your area to attend? Of course, it will not be free, but in my opinion having GD&amp;T knowledge is essential for anything but the most simple of engineering drawings.


----------



## ashu04 (Dec 8, 2017)

I will be taking Machine design Mechanical PE April 2018. I have PE reference Manual and old notes.


----------



## goast55 (Dec 13, 2017)

birdboatboy said:


> I'm planning to take the Machine Design and Materials in April 2018. I just studied for and passed the FE a few weeks ago, so I should have a good foundation going in since I've been out of school for 11 years.
> 
> Sbookref, I'll send you a PM about your PDF materials, thanks.


Took the FE in February and PE in October (Passed!) so that is definitely a good idea. There will be a lot of frustration over the course of the next few weeks, but once everything starts going right it will feel fantastic!


----------



## Kloeb222 (Dec 19, 2017)

I will be taking the MDM PE exam in April 2018. I am 6 years out of college and I work in Industrial machine design.

I took the FE this past September and figured that I may as well keep pushing and take the PE as soon as possible. While not necessary at my current position, I feel that being a PE could open up more opportunities for me in the future.

I have spent the last day coming up with a study plan..

I plan to use the following reference materials:

- MERM

- Lindburg practice problems

- Lindburg unit conversions

- Shiglys machine design

- NCEES practice exam.

- Old materials science book from college

- Machinery handbook

I plan to use the ppi study schedule to focus on chapters that the test will cover. I will study each chapter in the MERM, then do the corresponding practice problems in the separate practice problem book (2-3 months). After covering all the chapters I will take the NCEES practice test. When I bomb that, I will go back and study the areas I was weakest in (last couple weeks before the exam)...  This is essentially the strategy I used for the FE, so I guess ill try the same thing.

Any pointers from all you veterans out there?


----------



## Omer Elimam (Dec 20, 2017)

sbrookef said:


> I passed MDM this October 2017! I have PDFs of material I found useful that I'm happy to share in a secure file transfer -- google drive? Other methods? You'd then print it out and put it in a binder.


congratulations Sbrookef,

Iwant to take the PE exam 2018 please share me your pdf materials.

[email protected]


----------



## Sebas (Dec 20, 2017)

Kloeb222 said:


> I will be taking the MDM PE exam in April 2018. I am 6 years out of college and I work in Industrial machine design.
> 
> I took the FE this past September and figured that I may as well keep pushing and take the PE as soon as possible. While not necessary at my current position, I feel that being a PE could open up more opportunities for me in the future.
> 
> ...


Hi Kloeb222.  I just passed the MDM of October 17' - first time taker.  I used a pretty similar strategy and it worked out well.  I felt pretty comfortable with my performance.  You will not need the machinery handbook and maybe will feel overwhelmed  with the difficulty of Lindeburg practice problems.  It's OK, go for it with confidence.  Best of luck.  Shigley's is a must. Eat that book.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you for the words of encouragement Sebas and congratulations on passing! 

I will be taking the MDM PE exam in April 2018. I am 6 years out of college and I work in Industrial machine design.

I took the FE this past September and figured that I may as well keep pushing and take the PE as soon as possible. While not necessary at my current position, I feel that being a PE could open up more opportunities for me in the future.

I have spent the last day coming up with a study plan..

I plan to use the following reference materials:

- MERM

- Lindburg practice problems

- Lindburg unit conversions

- Shiglys machine design

- NCEES practice exam.

- Old materials science book from college

- Machinery handbook

I plan to use the ppi study schedule to focus on chapters that the test will cover. I will study each chapter in the MERM, then do the corresponding practice problems in the separate practice problem book (2-3 months). After covering all the chapters I will take the NCEES practice test. When I bomb that, I will go back and study the areas I was weakest in (last couple weeks before the exam)...  This is essentially the strategy I used for the FE, so I guess ill try the same thing.

Any pointers from all you veterans out there?


----------



## Sheshtawy (Dec 21, 2017)

Strategy sounds good. The only thing I'd add is doing a couple more practice exams, maybe PPI or Slay the PE.


----------



## sbrookef (Dec 21, 2017)

Omer Elimam said:


> congratulations Sbrookef,
> 
> Iwant to take the PE exam 2018 please share me your pdf materials.
> 
> [email protected]


just sent it!


----------



## emmajuwa (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello sbookref,

Please help me out with the copy. I will be glad if you can send it to [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## emmajuwa (Dec 28, 2017)

sbrookef said:


> I'll be taking it again if I failed this October... I'll find out in December!


sbookref please send the PDF of materials you found useful for the PE Mechanical MDM exam to [email protected] Thanks for the help.


----------



## CTOD (Dec 30, 2017)

Kloeb222 said:


> I will be taking the MDM PE exam in April 2018. I am 6 years out of college and I work in Industrial machine design.
> 
> I took the FE this past September and figured that I may as well keep pushing and take the PE as soon as possible. While not necessary at my current position, I feel that being a PE could open up more opportunities for me in the future.
> 
> ...


Lindburgs practice problems take a lot of time, so start working problems as soon as possible, and don't get discouraged. I would review Timothy Kennedy's Machine Design PE review as well, it organizes all the topics in a really nice format to study from. Continuously reference the exam topics list from NCEES and make sure you have worked enough problems in each category to feel confident.


----------



## JeremyU (Jan 11, 2018)

sbrookef said:


> I passed MDM this October 2017! I have PDFs of material I found useful that I'm happy to share in a secure file transfer -- google drive? Other methods? You'd then print it out and put it in a binder.


Hey @sbrookef I'd love to see these materials - [email protected]


----------



## JeremyU (Jan 11, 2018)

sbrookef said:


> I passed MDM this October 2017! I have PDFs of material I found useful that I'm happy to share in a secure file transfer -- google drive? Other methods? You'd then print it out and put it in a binder.


Can you message me details on how to get these files from you? Thanks.


----------



## mazenchehab (Jan 14, 2018)

sbrookef said:


> I passed MDM this October 2017! I have PDFs of material I found useful that I'm happy to share in a secure file transfer -- google drive? Other methods? You'd then print it out and put it in a binder.


Hello can you share it with me please, I'm taking the exam this April! Thank you!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbuckmas (Jan 15, 2018)

@sbrookef I'd also like to see the PDF materials you mentioned.  [email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sbrookef (Jan 15, 2018)

mazenchehab said:


> Hello can you share it with me please, I'm taking the exam this April! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What is your email? You can also direct message me


----------



## PARSCORA (Jan 26, 2018)

I am taking the PE exam in April.  Just starting to study now!  I know I should have started studying awhile ago so I have a lot of catching up to do.  It doesn't help that I have been out of school for 8 years.


----------



## PARSCORA (Jan 27, 2018)

I hope I'm not hijaking the thread but I was hoping to get some help with a problem.  It is in the merm practice problems chapter 53 #12.  In this problem he finds the torsional shear stress. When I solved this problem, it doesn't seem to me that their would be moment on the bolts due to the load.  Wouldn't these loads just be shear load on the bolts?  I can't get the pic of the problem to attach so hopefully someone has the book and can help me out.

thanks!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Jan 28, 2018)

PARSCORA said:


> I hope I'm not hijaking the thread but I was hoping to get some help with a problem.  It is in the merm practice problems chapter 53 #12.  In this problem he finds the torsional shear stress. When I solved this problem, it doesn't seem to me that their would be moment on the bolts due to the load.  Wouldn't these loads just be shear load on the bolts?  I can't get the pic of the problem to attach so hopefully someone has the book and can help me out.
> 
> thanks!


The bolts are preventing the rotation of the bracket about the centroid of the bolt group. Picture this: The load being applied at the tip of the bracket is exerting a moment about the centroid of the bolt group, right? This moment must be countered with a resultant moment of equal magnitude but of opposite direction -- for equilibrium. Therefore, there must be resultant shear forces on each bolt applied in such a way that when you add their moment about the centroid of the bolt group the resulting moment is opposite in direction but equal in magnitude to the moment due to the load applied on the tip of the bracket.

The shear forces on the bolts that you have already calculated arise because the bolts are preventing the vertical displacement of the bracket. You now need to account for the rotation.

See section 20 on page 53-17 "Eccentrically Loaded Bolted Connections" in MERM13 or the section titled "Shear Joints with Eccentric Loading" in Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design by Budynas and Nisbett


----------



## Omer Elimam (Jan 29, 2018)

sbrookef said:


> I passed MDM this October 2017! I have PDFs of material I found useful that I'm happy to share in a secure file transfer -- google drive? Other methods? You'd then print it out and put it in a binder.


I will take the PE mechanical Exam in 2018.I will be grateful if you share me your pdf study materials on

[email protected]


----------



## Bclark (Jan 29, 2018)

@sbrookef can you send me pdf info as well? Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Shockwave (Jan 30, 2018)

@sbrookef- I tried messaging you, but the system indicated you cannot receive messages. Maybe your inbox is full...

At any rate, if you could also send your pdf resources to: [email protected] Many thanks!


----------



## rkPE (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello  @sbrookef
 
Can you please share it with me those PDF files? I'm taking the MDM exam this April 2018.  [email protected]
 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## PARSCORA (Feb 3, 2018)

Has anyone taken the engineer pro guides practice exam?  I was thinking about getting it and taking it in addition to the ncees exam as it is relatively inexpensive.  If you took it, was it relavent and similar to real test problems? 

http://www.engproguides.com/machineexam.html


----------



## justin-hawaii (Feb 5, 2018)

@PARSCORA  Feel free to private message me, if you want some information on the practice exam.  Thanks.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Feb 9, 2018)

PARSCORA said:


> Has anyone taken the engineer pro guides practice exam?  I was thinking about getting it and taking it in addition to the ncees exam as it is relatively inexpensive.  If you took it, was it relavent and similar to real test problems?
> 
> http://www.engproguides.com/machineexam.html


I purchased the practice exam but have not taken it yet. I did take a quick peek at the problems and they appear to have the same level of difficulty as the NCEES practice exam. I'm about 75% done with my review then I will be digging into the practice exams. Also check out Justin's review manual. I have been using that in parallel with the MERM and shigleys. 

I do have a question about gear standards. The MERM practice problem book has a few questions that use AGMA handbooks. Are we expected to have these handbooks for the exam? There are a lot of AGMA standards... 

Also, some of these MERM problems are quite difficult... Is it just me? or are these problems not very representative of the actual exam..


----------



## PARSCORA (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm looking for suggestions on what others have studied.  I have studied from the merm chapters 45-60 and I did all corresponding practice problems.  I took the pro guides practice exam and did pretty well.  Any thoughts on what else others have reviewed?  I also did some review of dimensioning etc, economics and ethics.

My thoughts on the practice exam were that the problems were def much easier than the merm practice problems.  I do not know which is more reflective of the test since I haven't taken it yet.  There are several mistakes on the test, but overall I think it would be worth the $35 for additional practice problems and a gauge of where you are.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 22, 2018)

PARSCORA said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on what others have studied.  I have studied from the merm chapters 45-60 and I did all corresponding practice problems.  I took the pro guides practice exam and did pretty well.  Any thoughts on what else others have reviewed?  I also did some review of dimensioning etc, economics and ethics.
> 
> My thoughts on the practice exam were that the problems were def much easier than the merm practice problems.  I do not know which is more reflective of the test since I haven't taken it yet.  There are several mistakes on the test, but overall I think it would be worth the $35 for additional practice problems and a gauge of where you are.


I think it would be a good idea to know your Shigley inside and out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 22, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> I think it would be a good idea to know your Shigley inside and out.


Second this.


----------



## emmajuwa (Feb 25, 2018)

Does everyone agree to the solution provided by NCEES to their practice examination question 533 in the Errata? Looks like the concept of buckling is not clear especially with them having all solutions to the Buckling problems wrong and had to correct them, but I don't agree with solution to problem 533. The maximum load or design load in the hydraulic cylinder is not the critical load if you are applying the buckling factor of safety. Maybe I'm wrong. I'd appreciate your opinions.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Feb 27, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> Does everyone agree to the solution provided by NCEES to their practice examination question 533 in the Errata? Looks like the concept of buckling is not clear especially with them having all solutions to the Buckling problems wrong and had to correct them, but I don't agree with solution to problem 533. The maximum load or design load in the hydraulic cylinder is not the critical load if you are applying the buckling factor of safety. Maybe I'm wrong. I'd appreciate your opinions.


Looking at the original solution (not the errata) the mistake I see is that the problem statement says the yield strength is 36,500 psi but in the solution they used 73,000 psi. The steps are all correct for a buckling analysis. I have attached the solution with σY = 36,500 psi, for which the minimum rod diameter is 1.572 in; choice (C) 

What they did in the errata is not a buckling analysis at all. They are calculating the rod diameter that would cause failure due to the compressive stress matching the compressive yield strength (adjusted by a FS). That way they calculate a minimum rod diameter of 1.11 in. Since the rod diameter required to protect agains buckling is bigger, then one would pick it because it protects also against yielding. 

Therefore, the correct answer seems to be (C)


----------



## emmajuwa (Feb 28, 2018)

Slay the P.E. said:


> Looking at the original solution (not the errata) the mistake I see is that the problem statement says the yield strength is 36,500 psi but in the solution they used 73,000 psi. The steps are all correct for a buckling analysis. I have attached the solution with σY = 36,500 psi, for which the minimum rod diameter is 1.572 in; choice (C)
> 
> What they did in the errata is not a buckling analysis at all. They are calculating the rod diameter that would cause failure due to the compressive stress matching the compressive yield strength (adjusted by a FS). That way they calculate a minimum rod diameter of 1.11 in. Since the rod diameter required to protect agains buckling is bigger, then one would pick it because it protects also against yielding.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. It makes sense.


----------



## PARSCORA (Mar 12, 2018)

I have struggled with materials selection questions.  Anyone have some good references to help with this?  Currently I have what is available in the merm, machine design handbook and mechanical engineering design.


----------



## PARSCORA (Mar 14, 2018)

Has anyone else taken the lindeburg machine design and materials practice exam?  On problem 9 I get a different answer then they did.    I calculated as attached, is this correct or is the book correct?


----------



## Kloeb222 (Mar 15, 2018)

Can you post the problem?


----------



## PARSCORA (Mar 15, 2018)

Here is the problem


----------



## Kloeb222 (Mar 19, 2018)

I think there is an error in this problem.

The problem statement says the weld has a 3/16" throat but the figure shows a 3/16" leg. Your calculations look to be correct for a 3/16" weld leg. If a 3/16" throat is used, the max allowable force comes to 3387 lbf. Answer B.

Do the rest of the problems seem comparable to the NCEES practice exam in level of difficulty? With a couple weeks left i am running out of practice problems to do.


----------



## ticrazy05 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey @sbrookef can you please share with me the materials: [email protected]


----------



## ccbiggs (Mar 21, 2018)

sbrookef said:


> I passed MDM this October 2017! I have PDFs of material I found useful that I'm happy to share in a secure file transfer -- google drive? Other methods? You'd then print it out and put it in a binder.


Could you send to me as well? [email protected] 

Thanks !


----------



## Victor1990 (Aug 20, 2018)

can some send the pdf material 

[email protected]


----------

